# Realtek Digital Support Doubt



## johnslash (May 8, 2012)

Hello Guys, I'm with big doubt

I bought another motherboard, and I installed her Audio driver, but when I opened it, I realized that have no Digital Support like anothers, Why it doesn't have this support ?

Take a look in image, Sorry for my English

http://img404.imageshack.us/img404/5673/capturejlt.jpg


----------



## johnslash (May 8, 2012)

I Mean, Digital Input and Digital Output.


----------



## 95Viper (May 9, 2012)

Well, for starters... What are your system specs?
Which realtek driver are you using?
How are you connecting; and, to what are you connecting to use the Digital in/out?

Have you read the motherboard manual?

Hard to help without any information.


----------



## D007 (May 9, 2012)

95Viper said:


> Well, for starters... What are your system specs?
> Which realtek driver are you using?
> How are you connecting; and, to what are you connecting to use the Digital in/out?
> 
> ...



Yea.. Agreed. Once you find out. Look up what audio drivers you "should" have. Download them from the official sites and assuming you have hardware capable, you should be fine.


----------



## johnslash (May 9, 2012)

Well, first off thanks for all replies, the driver version and chip version are on the picture
and, D007, maybe i have to use the driver official site motherboard, but they're are too outdated
but i'll try it anyway.

Thanks


----------



## cadaveca (May 9, 2012)

johnslash said:


> Why it doesn't have this support ?



It DOES have support, but VIA HDMI only, it looks like.

I assume that teh board itself doesn't have digital ports on teh rear I/O? what make and model of board is it?


----------



## 95Viper (May 9, 2012)

@johnslash>  You really need to give info.
It would help to know what motherboard.
Are you connecting to the optical or coax digital?
What is the setup?
Are there any problems in the device manager?
Are the ports showing up in the Windows playback devices?
Are you using an adapter card?  Is it connected to the AC97 or Digital header?

Without the info, it is like posting... My pet is sick... What is the matter with it?


----------



## johnslash (May 9, 2012)

My Motherboard is an GA-78lmt-S2P REV. 5.0 AM3+, I guess what cadaveca said is right, just have the HDMI output.
I'm not using an adapter card it's onboard, and it is connected thru HD Audio header.


----------



## KingPing (May 10, 2012)

There is no physical digital out/in connectors in that motherboard. What do you you want to use them for?


----------



## johnslash (May 10, 2012)

KingPing said:


> There is no physical digital out/in connectors in that motherboard. What do you you want to use them for?



Now I don't pretend use it for nothing, but futurely I can come to use.

THanks, Where's that physical connector ?

My old motherboard have support for SPDIF-IO and CD-In, but this one not, I think this weird cause is the same alc chip and this new mb doesn't have this support.

Sorry about my english.


----------



## KingPing (May 10, 2012)

There is NO physical connector in your motherboard for digital in our out, maybe there is a header in the motherboard to connect a backplate to add those connectors, you should check the manual.


----------



## Mussels (May 10, 2012)

that board simply doesnt support digital audio. you will need another board, or dedicated sound card to get digital audio.


----------



## johnslash (May 10, 2012)

Done!, the truth is that this card have no support and that's it, I guess this is the end of this topic, Thanks for all replies and suggestions.

Be Happy.


----------

